# How much fat for a large breed puppy



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I am feeding my 9 mo old standard raw with a 5% fat content. Noted that some of the large breed puppy kibbles are 15% or more fat. What is the correct amount of fat? Where is Tortoise when I need her?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I really don't know the answer to this questions, BUT the only thing I really can contribute is to remember that raw has a really high water content, which dilutes all other nutrients. If you figure up your protein %, it's going to seem significantly less than a kibble too. Sorry, that's probably not very helpful. Hopefully someone will chime in!


----------

